# ?

## kobieta

ֳ      ...
  ...     .
          . 
  :    ,   ? 
     ......,    ...   ...
   :(.
      ...

----------


## admin

,      . 
 "  "    ?

----------


## kobieta

> ,      . 
>  "  "    ?

  --!!!!  :)
       ,     . , , "  ",    " ,  ".   :)
      , ...
      ,   ,      ,      ,    ,  볺        ...
  ...    ,       ,  , ...

----------


## Uksus

,    .
 -  ,        ,        . 
   - ,  .    ,  , ,       ?    ,    ,   .    ,      ...    .         ...

----------


## kobieta

> ,    .
>  -  ,        ,        .

    ,  ,  ,    ,       ,            ,       ,    ,   ...
       90,   .    .  -     ,   ",    ".  ...       -  .     .    

> - ,  .    ,  , ,       ?    ,    ,   .    ,      ...    .         ...

  , !!!!    :).      ,            .  ...

----------


## admin

:  

> ,     ?   ,   ?

----------


## kobieta

> :

       (        -    ),  ,   ,     ,   ,    , , .

----------


## admin

,   쳺   '.
 ,   ,     "",  ,        . ϳ - "",       , - ...

----------


## kobieta

> ,   쳺   '.
>  ,   ,     "",  ,        . ϳ - "",       , - ...

  ϳ  ,    .
      ,      ,  ?
    ?   ?
   : ()   ,    , .    -   .        ,  "    -   .      .    ,       ". 
  ,      -    ,   ????!!!!

----------


## admin

,      ,     ,      .
        ,        ,      .

----------


## kobieta

> ,      ,     ,      .

  ... :)
³   ...  :)
... ,   * -   -    -   -  *     ...  ...   ...    .        ,  ,       -   ...  ... -   ...
...  ,   -  . 
     , ,    ,   ,  (    90%) "  ". 
  ...     :   ? 
 ,      ...
    ..., ,    .
     ,    ....

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,    .
>  -  ,        ,

    /// (   ?)   ,       ,  ,   . , ,    ?     ? , .    "".      ,    "".  ...   

> ,      ,     ,      .

       .  ...  -  ,      .

----------


## kobieta

> ?

       :).

----------


## Uksus

> /// (   ?)   ,       ,  ,   . , ,    ?     ? , .    "".      ,    "".  ...

      ,    , ,  .     ,             ,   .  -  .     ,   ,   '  .      ,  .
ҳ    ...

----------


## Condor

Condor

----------


## kobieta

> ,    , ,  .     ,             ,   .  -  .     ,   ,   '  .      ,  .
> ҳ    ...

   ......  ...  
ĳ.. ,   ...    ?!!

----------


## Odo

.            ?     ( ),           :  ,        ,              .

----------


## kobieta

> .            ?     ( ),           :  ,        ,              .

  ..... ,            ?        -    .  ,  ,    ..,  !

----------


## Odo

> ..... ,            ?        -    .  ,  ,    ..,  !

         ,    .     -         (,    , ,  ),  ,          ""      ,      ,  ,   ? 
   :          ,        .         ,    .

----------


## kobieta

> :          ,        .

   ,       - ,         ,      ...        .     
.    

> ,    .

      -     ,      .  ,     .

----------

